

Drink Tons of Coffee Everyday and Give it to Your Kids Too - andrewljohnson
http://men.webmd.com/features/coffee-new-health-food

======
smokey_the_bear
I'd just been considering trying to give up coffee. I guess that plan is out
the window!

~~~
wglb
Er, I would recommend giving it up, or at least cutting back. There was a
period in a previous programming life where I drank 10 cups of coffee a day.
At the end of one weekend after I had been yelling at everyone in the family
for about two days, I quit cold turkey.

And those were four days of serious discomfort. Headaches, cravings for
coffee, distractions. But after a couple of weeks, I was fine and didn't drink
any coffee for several years. The scary part was that my sleep became
different after I quit. More calm.

Now, I drink about one cup of decaffeinated a week, max.

If you decide to try, it is useful to have a major distraction to keep you
busy, like working in a startup, or a cross-country hike.

------
lostintech
This article should be down voted. it says that people should take a lot of
coffee, it's insane. In their words: "Want a drug that could lower your risk
of diabetes, Parkinson's disease, and colon cancer? That could lift your mood
and treat headaches? That could lower your risk of cavities? If it sounds too
good to be true, think again. Coffee, the much maligned but undoubtedly
beloved beverage, just made headlines for possibly cutting the risk of the
latest disease epidemic, type 2 diabetes. And the real news seems to be that
the more you drink, the better."

Now, consider the risks of taking too much coffee (from
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caffeine>):

Main symptoms of caffeine intoxication. An acute overdose of caffeine, usually
in excess of about 300 milligrams, dependent on body weight and level of
caffeine tolerance, can result in a state of central nervous system over-
stimulation called caffeine intoxication (DSM-IV 305.90), or colloquially the
"caffeine jitters". The symptoms of caffeine intoxication are not unlike
overdoses of other stimulants. It may include restlessness, nervousness,
excitement, insomnia, flushing of the face, increased urination,
gastrointestinal disturbance, muscle twitching, a rambling flow of thought and
speech, irritability, irregular or rapid heart beat, and psychomotor
agitation.[89] In cases of much larger overdoses, mania, depression, lapses in
judgment, disorientation, disinhibition, delusions, hallucinations, and
psychosis may occur, and rhabdomyolysis (breakdown of skeletal muscle tissue)
can be provoked. In cases of extreme overdose, death can result. The median
lethal dose (LD50) given orally, is 192 milligrams per kilogram in rats.[2]
The LD50 of caffeine in humans is dependent on weight and individual
sensitivity and estimated to be about 150 to 200 milligrams per kilogram of
body mass, roughly 80 to 100 cups of coffee for an average adult taken within
a limited time frame that is dependent on half-life. Though achieving lethal
dose with caffeine would be exceptionally difficult with regular coffee, there
have been reported deaths from overdosing on caffeine pills, with serious
symptoms of overdose requiring hospitalization occurring from as little as 2
grams of caffeine. Death typically occurs due to ventricular fibrillation
brought about by effects of caffeine on the cardiovascular system. Treatment
of severe caffeine intoxication is generally supportive, providing treatment
of the immediate symptoms, but if the patient has very high serum levels of
caffeine then peritoneal dialysis, hemodialysis, or hemofiltration may be
required.

It is insane to write and publish articles like that, without warning people
about the risks of caffeine general high usage, and overdose.

~~~
whimsy
Well said.

